# First Soil Test Results



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Here are my first test results from the new home I just bought. I was planning on waiting a little bit for first fert app but given the results should I start right away?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would start with lime right away. Your pH is fairly low. I think you should use calcitic lime.

P and K are low too, so a balanced fert will be a good approach.

The CEC is towards the low side. This means the soil cannot hold nutrients for too long. You will benefit from biweekly applications of half the monthly rate.

Check the Soil Remediation Guide in the my signature for more details of produtcs/rates/etc.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Already dropped the lime. Also put down rgs and air8 as well as oceangro (nj version of milo). I didnt want to drop too much fert as temps are still pretty cool and i am going to reel mow this year but im waiting on a couple parts from toro so i dont want to push the growth until i get the part. Id like to reel mow it and drop urea after to help it recover and then pgr it two weeks later. Hoping it really pops i. I couple weeks after the temps are in the 60s consistently and it gets the urea


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Try to use a balance fert instead of just urea. The balance fert normally has urea but it will get you P and K.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Don't know anything about CEC. Can you explain?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Cation exchange capacity (CEC). It is a measure of the capacity of the soil to hold on to nutrients. I'm sure ridgerunner explained it in this thread


----------

